# Help potty training 4 week old litter 14 Puppies ..



## Kreativo (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,

We have a litter of 14 GSD/Belgian Dutch shepherds 4 1/2 weeks old. Ive been trying all types of methods found online and no matter how much cleaning I do they all pee/poop wherever they feel like going and then they lay on top of it to sleep. So as you can imagine theres allot of cleaning going on. I tried setting up an area outside the whelping box with paper where if they pee I just throw another paper on top so the scent doesn't go away but its all dry, while on the whelping area I try to clean it and change paper as soon as one makes a mistake, but they just see the peeing area as an extra space to sleep.

Can anyone recommend a working method? Thank You


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

They're really too young to be expecting any kind of reliability for potty training. All you can do is clean it up as diligently as you can. Once they are older and have control of their bladders and develop the mental link between knowing they have to go and going things will get easier.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

There are some early methods I've heard of. . .more like conditioning to make later potty training easier, since they're too young to hold it. Let me see if I can find some info. . .

Here's one site with pictures (I don't know if that's a good breeder, I just pulled the first one that had clear instructions): http://www.yankee-shelties.com/potty-training-puppies.html

I've heard it called the "Misty Method" so there's probably more info if you look that up.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Look up Ian Dunbar's puppy resources for breeders. I believe he thinks you can start house training them at this age and he has free resources for breeders somewhere. I don't know too much, as I heard him say all of this in a webinar. So I don't have links unfortunately.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes... don't sweat it... Everything sounds normal... lots of papers and re papers at this time. with 14 puppies that would be normal to keep you busy. Once the pups open their eyes and are moving around. I put them on a schedule.. Open up the whelping area in the morning and call to them to (mob) follow me across the basement to the back door to be let out. First day lol .... not successful to make it to the door without stopping to potty.... it's about getting them on a schedule of making it to the door and going outside. And they pick it up and potty as soon as they hit the dirt and grass.. When the weather is good they do the potty run to outside and get to sit in the out door puppy pen for awhile. 

for that many pups it's the amount of pups for being double overwhelming in clean up through out the day... but they are normal...


----------

